# Rainbow Gathering, ever been?



## Kim Chee (May 26, 2014)

I've never been to a Rainbow Gathering (I'm not the festival type and probably wouldn't go if it were in my backyard). There is almost a shitton of posts here mentioning what a threat Rainbow participants are to train hopping. Has the reputation been earned? Have you been to a Rainbow Gathering? How to people there behave? If you have a personal experience or observation that you would like to share, please do.


----------



## janktoaster (May 26, 2014)

Nah, I haven't been to one, but I know it's kinda shitty.. they trash wherever they're camping and half the time don't clean it up when they leave. I dunno, I've never been interested in telling strangers "love you, family". I also know they blow up a lot of spots. 

I'm assuming some of the Rainbow kids are decent, but I haven't met anyone I've liked that has told me they're going to "Rainbow".. there are other ways to expand your mind than drugs


----------



## Kim Chee (May 26, 2014)

I just finished reading the Wiki artical on them. The trash that they leave was mentioned in the artical. It was my understanding that there was a volunteer crew which stays late to handle that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Gathering


----------



## janktoaster (May 26, 2014)

I just know the one in Florida a few months ago, a bunch of kitchens just threw all of their trash in the woods and left.. disgusting


----------



## notOK (May 27, 2014)

Bah, lost the whole post in the ether. Oh well. 
Anyway, never've been to two Gatherings that were the same. Some wingnuts and blissninny fuckers'll sour one's impression of the thing as a whole. The execution varies in success from year to year and some locations tend to have their shit together more than others.

There's been some Gatherings I've seen where they did a bang up cleaning, better than it was. Getting up old pull tab beer can piles and rusted husks of cars from decades prior.

And on the flip side, seen kitchens and individuals be jagoffs and just split with a big pile of clusterfuck. Sometimes containing pretty sweet groundscores (new tents, laptops, coats, assorted gear). 

Some kids bust ass, running killer kitchens with dank food and more sanitary prep than your average restaurant. Fixing buses and helping get a few more miles out of old Dodge vans.

I learnt they existed from some kid I was locked up with in the swamp as a juvenile. He just lived by the forest one was at, he wasn't all up in it. Tucked that bit of information in the back of my mind and figured on seeing what the deal was, few years down the line. Traveled solo, grey three piece and old Baretta. Hit a Gathering, kinda changed my perspective some. Hitched to my ma'amaws house and put my pistol up. Mellowed a little, from not giving half a fuck the game is rigged cop'll put me outta my misery sooner or later thinking, to something less bitter bout shit.


----------



## Sip (May 27, 2014)

I'm planning on hitting my first gathering this year at nationals. It's the big show, with all the stops pulled out and the 'rainbow elders' making a showing. I'll let you know how it goes. I think the discord between Rainbows and most STP members comes from a difference in philosophy. We are about individualism. They about family. We're about making our own way in our own world and they are about everyone conforming to a philosophy of love and oneness. They say submit to love. We say decide. Both systems and groups have their own merits and positives as well as negatives. I've developed a philosophy that includes both schools of thought.

Of course, this could all be bullshit. Who knows? I'm not too heavy into the rainbow or punk scene.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 19, 2014)

janktoaster said:


> Nah, I haven't been to one, but I know it's kinda shitty.. they trash wherever they're camping and half the time don't clean it up when they leave. I dunno, I've never been interested in telling strangers "love you, family". I also know they blow up a lot of spots.
> 
> I'm assuming some of the Rainbow kids are decent, but I haven't met anyone I've liked that has told me they're going to "Rainbow".. there are other ways to expand your mind than drugs





mmmmmmmichael said:


> I just finished reading the Wiki artical on them. The trash that they leave was mentioned in the artical. It was my understanding that there was a volunteer crew which stays late to handle that.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Gathering



I lost my long winded response that i worked ever so hard to construct, but here's an abridged version...

In my experience, there are no generalizations that one could make about rainbow that don't apply to the north american traveler community as a whole. The community at large is trashy as fuck. Too many people with their hands out, looking to take as much as they can hold, with no regard for the next person in line. There's predators and pedophiles and litter bugs and junkies and fucking yegs abound. And not everyone who goes to gatherings is a fucking hippie. I can't think of a single archetype or sub-cultural identity not found within rainbow. If you don't like the idea of telling strangers you love them, then don't, I sure as shit don't say it to every person i see in the woods. If you invite 10,000 people to your party, some of the people who show up are gonna fucking suck, and they're gonna be the ones to get noticed.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 19, 2014)

janktoaster said:


> Nah, I haven't been to one, but I know it's kinda shitty.. they trash wherever they're camping and half the time don't clean it up when they leave. I dunno, I've never been interested in telling strangers "love you, family". I also know they blow up a lot of spots.
> 
> I'm assuming some of the Rainbow kids are decent, but I haven't met anyone I've liked that has told me they're going to "Rainbow".. there are other ways to expand your mind than drugs





mmmmmmmichael said:


> I just finished reading the Wiki artical on them. The trash that they leave was mentioned in the artical. It was my understanding that there was a volunteer crew which stays late to handle that.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Gathering



I lost my long winded response that i worked ever so hard to construct, but here's an abridged version...

In my experience, there are no generalizations that one could make about rainbow that don't apply to the north american traveler community as a whole. The community at large is trashy as fuck. Too many people with their hands out, looking to take as much as they can hold, with no regard for the next person in line. There's predators and pedophiles and litter bugs and junkies and fucking yegs abound. And not everyone who goes to gatherings is a fucking hippie. I can't think of a single archetype or sub-cultural identity not found within rainbow. If you don't like the idea of telling strangers you love them, then don't, I sure as shit don't say it to every person i see in the woods. If you invite 10,000 people to your party, some of the people who show up are gonna fucking suck, and they're gonna be the ones to get noticed.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 19, 2014)

janktoaster said:


> Nah, I haven't been to one, but I know it's kinda shitty.. they trash wherever they're camping and half the time don't clean it up when they leave. I dunno, I've never been interested in telling strangers "love you, family". I also know they blow up a lot of spots.
> 
> I'm assuming some of the Rainbow kids are decent, but I haven't met anyone I've liked that has told me they're going to "Rainbow".. there are other ways to expand your mind than drugs





mmmmmmmichael said:


> I just finished reading the Wiki artical on them. The trash that they leave was mentioned in the artical. It was my understanding that there was a volunteer crew which stays late to handle that.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Gathering



I lost my long winded response that i worked ever so hard to construct, but here's an abridged version...

In my experience, there are no generalizations that one could make about rainbow that don't apply to the north american traveler community as a whole. The community at large is trashy as fuck. Too many people with their hands out, looking to take as much as they can hold, with no regard for the next person in line. There's predators and pedophiles and litter bugs and junkies and fucking yegs abound. And not everyone who goes to gatherings is a fucking hippie. I can't think of a single archetype or sub-cultural identity not found within rainbow. If you don't like the idea of telling strangers you love them, then don't, I sure as shit don't say it to every person i see in the woods. If you invite 10,000 people to your party, some of the people who show up are gonna fucking suck, and they're gonna be the ones to get noticed.


----------



## Dameon (Jun 19, 2014)

Been to a few, and here's what I've taken away:
They're no threat to the travelling community. What're they blowing up? Spots you would never be in if not for a rainbow gathering?

Cleanup is usually pretty good. Yuppies come out for two days and leave more trash than everybody who's been there for a whole month put together. But the people that stay behind are well rewarded in groundscores and kickdowns. Many of said kickdowns being smokable or edible.

One hippie is cool. Ten hippies is a bit much. Fourty thousand hippies is horrifying. That's enough reason for me to never want to go again.


----------



## drewski (Jun 29, 2014)

Rainbow Gathering fuckin' blows. I went to Spring Council and National Gathering in Montana last year and not only did I see tons of scumbags getting in fights (this was not just in the "A-Camp") there were people getting their shit stolen left and right. Junkies screaming at each other, people's dogs getting loose and attacking other dogs, people shitting in random places without digging a hole, throwing trash everywhere. It's a fuckin' joke.

One night I left my tent while I slept in my friends' bus for the night, and the next morning I come down and open it to find some fucking disgusting stinky hippie snuggled up inside my sleeping bag and my tent wreaked like shit. The dude woke up thinking I was going to kick his ass and when I didn't he proceeded to apologize a hundred times following me around as I went to gather fire supplies, and then I just ended up giving him my nice ass sleeping bag and tent cause I didn't wanna deal with it.

Don't get me wrong, I met a lot of nice open-minded people there, but a majority of the people I witnessed at the Spring Council and at the actual Gathering were fuckin' wingnuts, junkies, alcoholics, and just plain scumbags. Don't waste your time.


----------



## drewski (Jun 29, 2014)

janktoaster said:


> I dunno, I've never been interested in telling strangers "love you, family".



It's funny you say this, cause half the time I ended a conversation with someone or even someone just walking by they'd just be like, "lovin' you brah!". I'd just laugh and in my head think, what the fuck?


----------



## Cree (Jun 30, 2014)

When i first started out doing this, i ended up here in Tallahassee first. I had no idea who Rainbow was and what they stand for (still don't), i met 3 different people 2 from Miami and the other was from out west. It was early morning when i was walking through a Walmart parking lot and this guy comes up dressed in mostly camo and asks me for booze. Told him i didn't drink (the look on his face was priceless).


Later that day 2 guys ask for me $$$ which i had none then asked me for either Drugs or booze, they were headed to a Rainbow gathering in the woods south of Tallahassee. Now i looked mostly not the norm as far as my clothes and my backpack so usually you can tell when someone is on the road, usually. These guys never said hello kiss my ass or whateva, they just wanted what they wanted. I'm not grouping all Rainbow people together with this, it's just that first impressions were not good. I decided not to deal with Rainbow people again until someone changes my mind about them.


On a side note, I have a railroad atlas so the one guy says hey can i "borrow" that i want to make a copy of. I was so close to handing it over but then thought otherwise of it. Told him i'd meet him tomorrow and make copies for him, he never showed and have never seen him again. I might have been out 1 railroad atlas.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 30, 2014)

Sip said:


> I'm planning on hitting my first gathering this year at nationals. It's the big show, with all the stops pulled out and the 'rainbow elders' making a showing.



Seems kind of strange that they mention that they have "elders". Here's what their wili page says about their values:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Gathering
*Values*
The Rainbow Family has no leaders, no structure, no official spokespersons, no official documents, and no membership. Documents are produced as needed and maintained by various groups. The values held are love, peace, non-violence, environmentalism, non-consumerism and non-commercialism, volunteerism, respect for others, consensus process, and multicultural diversity.

To me, the mere mention of "elders" constitutes structure and in some cultures constitutes leadership.



Sip said:


> I'll let you know how it goes.


Lookin' forward to hearing about your experience, Sip!


----------



## drewski (Jun 30, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Seems kind of strange that they mention that they have "elders".
> 
> To me, the mere mention of "elders" constitutes structure and in some cultures constitutes leadership.



I actually thought the same exact thing. I had the chance to meet a so-called "elder" around a fire with just me, him and a couple other people around it. Couldn't make out 90% of what came out of this creepy old fucks mouth and his face literally looked like Michael Jackson. And these fuckin kids go around practically worshipping these zombies. Yeah...doing enough drugs and booze for 40 years doesn't make you fuckin' cool.


----------



## drewski (Jun 30, 2014)

I also find it funny how on the welcome home website they claim to "adopt" native american principles. White people stealing from natives...I guess that still hasn't ended.


----------



## Sip (Jun 30, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Seems kind of strange that they mention that they have "elders". Here's what their wili page says about their values:
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Gathering
> *Values*
> The Rainbow Family has no leaders, no structure, no official spokespersons, no official documents, and no membership. Documents are produced as needed and maintained by various groups. The values held are love, peace, non-violence, environmentalism, non-consumerism and non-commercialism, volunteerism, respect for others, consensus process, and multicultural diversity.
> ...



I agree. The idea of Elder's is sort of backwards, but if they are just there to pass on wisdom, and to teach new-comers about Rainbow, it might work.

Also, I can't attend the gathering. My father was severely injured in a drunken horse accident and my concern for his health prompted me to stay close for a while. He's feeling much better, and is getting out of the hospital soon. Basically, it will be a month from the day I WANTED to leave before I get on the road (Around july 14).


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 8, 2014)

****BUMP****

Alright, Rainbow Gathering 2014 just happened...
...would anybody like to share your experience?


----------



## Raven1998 (Jul 9, 2014)

dayum yall are harsh!

I just got back from nationals and have been before, and the Ocala regional and they are very different from each other. there are basically regionals going on all the time, which can totally vary on how they handle themselves based on who the core people are. The years vary in who attends and what they are like so no two will be the same anywhere.

I would in NO WAY call it a festival. I would call it a bunch of homeless/ traveler/bum people living in the woods together and I think a lot of more middle ground people get there and kinda freak when they realize that. Its a good bit wild and outlaw.

Basically its centered around people building pop up kitchens in the woods to feed everyone there. There is a donation that is asked for which is used to buy more food based on a list provided by all the kitchens, which is then added to the main supply which is then divided to the kitchens who serve at the main dinner circle where everyone can eat. If you have ever helped with food not bombs or any small community of anarchist you could understand how consensus decisions are made and applied for the community by a council of anyone who wants to attend. The whole thing is based around your small community. You, your camp, then the kitchen youre near, then the whole community. it trickles up to the whole based on the individuals in the small sub communities.

At the nationals I think everyone does a REALLY GOOD job of cleaning up. In my humble hippie opinion I saw no trash anywhere really. There are constantly people walking around trying to collect your pocket trash and people stay for so long cleaning up and undoing all the trampling everyone did. There are a good amount of yups that show up for the main days but most of the real heads are travelers and bums who have been there for weeks BUSTING THERE ASSES. Seriously. They work HARD. Its a competition to see who can work harder. Carrying tons of peoples stuff up two mile mountain passes, giving away there tents and living quarters, making sure everyone is fed. There are some gnarly ass people there for sure. Its only exclusive in that its usually deep in the woods and a bit tricky to get too so you get lots of people from all spectrum's of homefreeness. Definitely not all hippies. Any one who goes is part of the community and they bring there help and problems with them. 

Its crazy how well they flag the police to make sure everyone knows where they are and what they are up too. People are really inventive, making water pumps and filters, ground ovens, digging shitters and other basic temporary infrastructures. Its anarcho primitiveism for sure.

There are some fights, thefts and problems of course, there are 20000 people most of whom are already on the fringes of regular society, but I can guarantee you that its wayy less proportionately than general population. Some of the most ratchet peeps there will put away there habits to say peace and love and family for a few weeks, its honestly really inspiring. I havent been to a place where peace is more of a paradigm then rainbow. If you get there early you really get to meet everyone and get included in the work load. Its all based on YOUR PARTICIPATION. You gotta help too.

If you iz a traveler or homeless or whatever really I would say its worth checking out. Because it is not what anyone expects and really cant be explained too well. There isnt anything else going on like it thats for sure.

Remember anarchy and peace isnt something that just happens its something to strive for.....


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeremy Compton said:


> It fucking sucked . Went there from the 28th to the 1st...im still burnt/peeling from is...same with my pit



I hope you and your pup recover quickly from the sun exposure. Is that why it sucked?
If so, the sun must have shone brightly on the Rainbows this year.


----------



## creature (Jul 22, 2014)

well.. you know what...
the criticism coming from fucking anarchists is a little fucking funny & mindbending, really...

soo.. yeah.. a lot of them are fucking wingnuts.. 
let's even say... let's even agree, for the moment, that they are all 100% hypocritical, liars, failures, unreal & just fucking douches whose existences should be fucking banned...

ok?

but you know fucking what, my supposed anarcho-friends?

nobody stops anybody, in any organized form, from doing whatever the fuck they want..

you get 10,000 people together, telling the cops to fuck off, & then maybe i'll smile at your fucking smell..

it's funny..

10,000 fucking people, telling the cops to fuck off..

now, i admit, if the cops could bust & jail *everyone*, or just fucking shoot them (since they seem to be thinking the same way *you* complaining fuckers think), then yeah.. there wouldn't be 10,000...

do i like rainbow gatherings?

no.

i think in some ways they are full of shit.

i think the traveling 'community' is fucking utterly full of shit, too..

does that mean i hate anyone because they don't fit into my preconceptions, or how i would order their life, if i were a fucking cop?

no.

some of the hardest core DIY'er are fucking hippies, you assholes.

when the shit hits the fan & the tramps are fucking cannibalizing each other, your homemade jet stoves won't do you shit, unless you can farm or fucking gather.. & dig this: if you can't truly gather, you can't fucking hunt.

now.. i'm not saying there aren't hardcores all over, on both sides of the fence..
the *one* thing the *real* hardcores have in fucking common, is that they share
& they work together..

fence side or not..

you shitheads call the wannabes oogles.. well WTF, laddies..
how many more oogles are there than travelers?

but you know what?

you can make all the fucking excuses you want, but when you organize, without centralization, & piss off the police state, that they see you as a major fucking inconvenience or worse, to civilization as they perceive it should be, then i would say, on the scale of it, that the fucking rainbow assholes outweigh the gripey-shitty-can't-get-6-people-to-commit assholes out of the water, like a train wreck compares to a couple of kiddies crashing matchbox cars together.

what you *ought* to be doing, as a number of fucking people at the gathering *do*, is use it as a vehicle for your political expression..
because guess what?

the are fucking ANARCHISTS at the gatherings, 

& you can bitch all you fucking want, but if you are too fucking cock weak to bring your fucking voice & effort into the single largest annual confrontation with the police state in the US, & you whine about how they don't do it the you *want*, then you you aren't actually a fucking anarchist.

you know..

i have a lot of respect for people, here..
like a lot of people, everywhere, just trying to be whom we are means we may get ***FUCKED***
at any given moment...

that is the core of fucking freedom..

people whom risk themselves for what they are given
**by no more than the present moment**

are the most noble fucking animals of all fucking creation..

don't fucking stain yourselves by bitching at others because they do it differently, you fucking pigs.

we can't have a revolution, assholes, because we all know what will happen.

so do something better with your time than griping about your brothers & sisters who are trying to fight in their own way, too.

I can hold my fucking own with *anyone* on a theoretical basis..


ir is so fucking easy, it makes me laugh
& laugh sadly

because the last fucking thing we need

is fucking theory..

anarchy is an issue of character..

anarchy only succeeds when there is trust.

we all know about oogles & fuckwads who do whatever they fucking want..
they get the equal reaction:
people do to them as they want, which ideally is to just ignore them, because they can do nothing *for* them..


we have too much power to be fucking petty..


if that is all this fucking place is, & that people who are here really talk about, then i am a fucking asshole, because i thought maybe i could find compatriots & people who could fight for a dream,

instead what i am finding is prejudice, fantasy & a predilection for goddamned fucking *toys*.

you fucking assholes.

call me fucking out.


i fucking dare you.

i dare any one of you assholes to put on the line what i will put on the line, if it looks like it will really make a difference.

if what you assholes are best at is talking shit, i will talk you all into the fucking wall, a dozen at a time.

& then i will just fucking forget you.


i mean.. maybe i made a mistake...


maybe this forum is just about a pastime...

a place to blow off steam, when it looks like it talks about deep, credible & essential action..

i mean.. i can understand, because the people, who really drive this place, may be making the mistake of measuring action in terms of 'activity'..

the cry between those two is far.

anyways..

stop bitching at your brothers & sisters..

yeah yeah.. boo hoo.. some tie dye turdy makes it hard for you...

you know what, assholes?

they are there, exploring, just like fucking you...

maybe exactly the same as if you went spelunking with fucking washline & a fucking flashlight taped to your head...


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 22, 2014)

@creature, I'm not going to say your points aren't valid, however I do think you have gotten a little off topic. This wasn't a thread for people to challenge others or to tell people to fuck off. If some of the responses in this thread have inspired you, feel free to create your own thread. Your participation in this thread is appreciated, but it works better if the content is relevant to the subject at hand.


----------



## creature (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you, Mr. Cop.


----------



## creature (Jul 22, 2014)

That may sound harsh, Mike, but when you get right down to it, this is just a thread, right?
it's not like anyone's life depends on it, or i posted regarding to food resources...

this was about rainbow, experiences with it, & presumably thoughts about it...

close enough to on topic, within the span of all the fucking backbiting above me to justify my say.

i apologize if i seem a little bit more acidic than your original query about rainbow was reaching towards..
i truly do, & i am sorry..

what i was doing was being responsive to the shit talk that followed...

Consider..

some of these gatherings are **20,000** strong...

twenty thousand...

twenty fucking thousand people in the fucking woods for a week to 2 weeks, & 5,000 for a week before & after..

& the fucking cops **HATE** it...

soo.. why are we chewing them?

my response is relevant to your original post, nearly in ts entirety, & certainly relevant to other posts you did *not* censure, regarding the opinions & information *they* contained..
are you saying it's ok to tell rainbow to fuck off, but not people whom post about it being just a shit throw at folks whom may be doing things differently?

look at how much there is above about telling rainbow to fuck off, & yet i defend a littel bit, &...?

it doesn't fit?

like i said... i'm sorry if i was personally acidic towards you.. & i ask yer fegiveness.. but the fucking idiotic content above deserves a bit of a fucking wake up call.. & frankly.. if you tolerate your compatriots calling strangers fucks, but cannot tolerate strangers calling you compatriots fucks, in order to make a point, or illuminate an idea, then.. well the apology is misplaced, don't you think?

but if you see the point, it stands, & i am sorry.

C


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes, it is just a thread on a forum. A forum which does have rules regarding getting off topic. You said very little of your Rainbow experience and spent much time berating members who you didn't agree with. Not agreeing is perfectly OK and healthy for discussion, but I feel that your post got pretty off topic. I honestly believe that the point(s) you are posting about are quite relevant in regards to the issue of uniting people, deserving of a seperate thread. 

I'm not intolerant of people calling others fucks as long as it is on topic. I started this thread so I could hear some positive Rainbow stories, but more than that...I wanted to hear the truth no matter what it was.

I hope you don't feel the need to apologize.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Aug 1, 2014)

I must say, I have heard that the US gatherings were different than European ones, but man. If any of you get the chance, check out a European one, it might bring back some hope in the whole rainbow thing.. You still get some "holier than thou" jerks, but overall they're pretty mellow and cool gatherings.


----------



## Dameon (Aug 1, 2014)

Haha, @creature
I've never seen somebody get so upset over the nationals being insulted.

As if the hippies in the woods are doing anything political or survivalist. They "hunt and gather" EBT cards and trash from the dumpster. Well, the ones that don't spend the year "hunting and gathering" paychecks. Yes, I'm sure that being able to build a shelter using only your REI tent is valuable knowledge. Not to mention navigating your Prius to the woods using nothing but directions from the internet and the GPS in your car. And nothing says "fuck you" to "the man" like a giant party in the woods, right? "Hey, let's all go to the woods, spange each other, get stoned and fried, trash the woods, and beat drums and jerk off over how much we're changing the world." You showed the system. I'm sure the LEOs are so upset that they get to take their families camping every year and arrest hippies.

Yeah, those hippies partying in the woods sure have changed a lot over the past 40 years or so. Like, remember how you used to be able to go into the woods and drink whiskey without a hippie telling you "you can't do that, man"? And...well...they haven't changed anything else. I guess it's sort of like Occupy, except if the Occupy people only did it a week and hid in the woods?

Seriously, did you just barely go to your first Rainbow and get all blinded by hippies bombing you with "Lovin' you brah"? Did they actually convince you they're doing something other than partying and trashing up the forest? They actually got you to believe that 20,000+ hippies running around is somehow good for the planet, not to mention the forest they're stomping into oblivion and setting on fire?

If you want to go out into the woods and party, you'll have a lot more fun getting 20 friends together than doing it with 20,000+ stupid hippies.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 1, 2014)

"If you want to go out into the woods and party, you'll have a lot more fun getting 20 friends together than doing it with 20,000+ stupid hippies."

Can't argue with that, but if you go to a gathering just to party, you might as well have just gone out into the woods with your own drugs and your own small group of friends. 

@Dameon I'm not trying to call you out or anything but based on what you write I have to ask, how many gatherings have you been to? I'm not asking for a number, but if you've only gone to a national gathering and a regional or two, you haven't really seen the whole picture. No two gatherings are the same, just like no two rides are exactly the same. For example, the AZ 420 gathering is usually 50 dirty kids and a couple growers who live in the area. There is no trade circle and you can drink wherever the fuck you want. 

Also, yes most yuppies who go to nationals know how to camp, but know very little about primitive survival skills...they're yuppies....


----------



## Dameon (Aug 1, 2014)

I've been to two nationals, and both were terrible. Nothing I've heard about any other nationals has made me think any of them are any different as far as the problems I have with them go.

Been to two regionals, enjoyed one, hated the other. I'd do more regionals, but I don't think I'll be tempted to do nationals again.


----------



## oak (Aug 3, 2014)

Raven1998 said:


> dayum yall are harsh!
> 
> I just got back from nationals and have been before, and the Ocala regional and they are very different from each other. there are basically regionals going on all the time, which can totally vary on how they handle themselves based on who the core people are. The years vary in who attends and what they are like so no two will be the same anywhere.
> 
> ...


[emoji122][emoji40] WELCOME HOME


----------



## oak (Aug 3, 2014)

had more problems out of locals and LEOs than out of Rainbow Family


----------

